# MBBS Classes



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

How's classes going new medical starters..:cool!:
share your raging and studies experience...?


----------



## tedmosby (Nov 24, 2012)

My classes have not started as yet. But please do share the ragging experiences. I would love to be prepared before getting ragged! :dead:


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

starting 4m 26th .. 11 ko orientation


----------



## Fatima Ahmed (Oct 7, 2012)

Anyone knows that when r the classes of FMH gonna start? 
Plz do inform me..


----------



## tedmosby (Nov 24, 2012)

Fatima Ahmed said:


> Anyone knows that when r the classes of FMH gonna start?
> Plz do inform me..


The orientation is on the 11th. Not sure about the proper classes though. Didn't you receive the letter from the college?

- - - Updated - - -



xain khalid said:


> starting 4m 26th .. 11 ko orientation



Are you a student of FMH CM & D ?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

lol

my classes are going great as im sure you know...the college is great and i love it... despite the fact that i still get nervous when heading towards the cafe...

and lucky me...mA i still haven't been ragged!!

- - - Updated - - -



tedmosby said:


> My classes have not started as yet. But please do share the ragging experiences. I would love to be prepared before getting ragged! :dead:


well if you are a girl then don't worry the most they'll do is that they'll make you sing or take your money...

but if you are a guy then be prepared to be humiliated...they are made to take their shirts off and run around, wear makeup etc, wear their socks on their ears and stand on the table etc...

but i've heard worse things about hostels


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

bkn said:


> lol
> 
> my classes are going great as im sure you know...the college is great and i love it... despite the fact that i still get nervous when heading towards the cafe...
> 
> and lucky me...mA i still haven't been ragged!!


lol... Our seniors are quite scary...(that cafe thing)
College no doubt is fitoo...
And medical studies...ahmmmmmm its difficult but our teachers our guiding us in very well manner


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> lol... Our seniors are quite scary...(that cafe thing)
> College no doubt is fitoo...
> And medical studies...ahmmmmmm its difficult but our teachers our guiding us in very well manner



i know..! the cafe is terrifying!


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Seniors were saying that ragging will again start when third year will come


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> Seniors were saying that ragging will again start when third year will come



i knoooow..

I'm tired of tip toeing in the college! its our college too...we paid the fee too magar the seniors act as if k we did something wrong...


----------



## Fatima Ahmed (Oct 7, 2012)

I received the letter today. And the classes are going to start from 12.. I was much confused about the letter. At last i received it today.. Is there anyone else who is also from FMH?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Fatima Ahmed said:


> I received the letter today. And the classes are going to start from 12.. I was much confused about the letter. At last i received it today.. Is there anyone else who is also from FMH?


nope..i left it for smdc


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 21, 2012)

Fatima Ahmed said:


> I received the letter today. And the classes are going to start from 12.. I was much confused about the letter. At last i received it today.. Is there anyone else who is also from FMH?


i received it yesterday morning. Actually it is quite straight forward. on 11th is the orientation aka white coat day. where we will be given introduction as well as visit the hospital and stuff.
the rest of the week ie wednesday thursday and friday are part of the orientation week where we will be given classes. timings will be different as normal workday for mbbs ends at 2 or 2:30pm. the first week it ends at 4pm.


----------



## Fatima Ahmed (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey Sara will u live in the hostel? What's its number? As i am also gonna live in the hostel..


----------



## tedmosby (Nov 24, 2012)

bkn said:


> lol
> 
> my classes are going great as im sure you know...the college is great and i love it... despite the fact that i still get nervous when heading towards the cafe...
> 
> ...


I'm a girl. major LOL. Ok singing is like the WORST form of ragging.

- - - Updated - - -



Fatima Ahmed said:


> I received the letter today. And the classes are going to start from 12.. I was much confused about the letter. At last i received it today.. Is there anyone else who is also from FMH?


ME!


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 21, 2012)

tedmosby said:


> I'm a girl. major LOL. Ok singing is like the WORST form of ragging.


ABSOLUTELY!!! i just CAN'T sing! even to save my life i cant! cz i dont know the lyrics of ANY song! LOL :woot:


----------



## tedmosby (Nov 24, 2012)

HAHA! Lyrics may not be the problem for me. But what I might sound when I sing in front of people--- I'm not even going there


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 21, 2012)

tedmosby said:


> HAHA! Lyrics may not be the problem for me. But what I might sound when I sing in front of people--- I'm not even going there


lets see what happens tommorow.......hey how was today for you?


----------



## tedmosby (Nov 24, 2012)

Sarah K said:


> lets see what happens tommorow.......hey how was today for you?


Today was great!  wbu?


----------



## kanga (May 18, 2011)

Hey does anyone know how long is the summer vacation in Fatima Jinnah Medical College?


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

Not sure but I think they would be in July/August. They might be for a month in Ramazan I think but once your exam entries have gone you can take time off. I knew couple of boys from last year who took time off from July till September and went back to Pakistan to take their send ups. There weren't any classes after the send ups so you can go back to USA if want till 1st professional part 1 exams in October. 

Sending exam entries and taking send ups are the important things from July till October. If you can prepare at home then you dont need to be there really other than that.

regards

Saeed


----------



## schizophrenia (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi. Is anyone at Sargodha Medical College?


----------



## onom (Jul 31, 2012)

kanga said:


> Hey does anyone know how long is the summer vacation in Fatima Jinnah Medical College?


check it on the anatomy notice board i think its about two months


----------



## Bad_boy69 (Mar 26, 2012)

Our classes have started from 3rd dec.i am frm LMDC.and its quite eventful to be here.studies are a bit tough.yes.but i guess they are supposed to be.after all its M.B.B.S .


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

m also in LMDC:woot:


----------

